# Dãy sản phẩm điều hòa inverter Packaged cho nhà máy và văn phòng



## tranthibinh (5/5/22)

*Dãy sản phẩm điều hòa inverter Packaged cho nhà máy và văn phòng
*





Không khí được dẫn thông qua ống gió: Điều hòa không khí cho nhà xưởng bằng cách dẫn các đường ống gió trên cao.

*Thiết kế linh hoạt:*
- Thiết kế cho ống môi chất lạnh dài: Chiều dài đường ống tối đa 70m và độ chênh lệch tối đa 50m để đáp ứng cho các công trình xây dựng quy mô vừa và lớn.
- Áp suất tĩnh ngoài cao: Dàn nóng đã đạt được áp suất tĩnh bên ngoài cao lên đến 74,8 Pa, đảm bảo tính tản nhiệt hiệu quả và vận động ổn định của thiết bị theo cả phân cấp hoặc bố trí chuyên sâu.
- Chế độ vận hành êm ái ban đêm: Chức năng vận hành êm ái vào ban đêm tự động triệt độ ồn hoạt động vào ban đêm bằng cách giảm công suất hoạt động để duy trì môi trường yên tĩnh của khu vực lân cận. 

*Độ tin cậy:*
- Chức năng hoạt động dự phòng
- Mở rộng hệ thống quản lý tập trung: Quản lý tập trung có thể tích hợp với hệ thống D-BACS với tốc độ truyền dữ liệu cao. Điều khiển tập trung hiện khả dụng khi sử dụng với máy *điều hòa không khí* Packaged. Hiển thị thời gian làm sạch bộ lọc không khí và chức năng tự kiểm tra để bảo trì đơn giản.

*Máy lạnh giấu trần Daikin FDR200PY1/RZUR200PY1 Inverter gas R410a*
*

*
83.800.000 VNĐ / BỘ
(Giá đã bao gồm VAT)
*Máy lạnh giấu trần Daikin FDR250PY1/RZUR250PY1 Inverter gas R410a*
*

*
85.550.000 VNĐ / BỘ
(Giá đã bao gồm VAT)
*Máy lạnh giấu trần Daikin FDR400PY1/RZUR400PY1 Inverter gas R410a*
*

*
136.050.000 VNĐ / BỘ
(Giá đã bao gồm VAT)
*Máy lạnh giấu trần Daikin FDR500PY1/RZUR500PY1 Inverter gas R410a*
*

*
145.100.000 VNĐ / BỘ
(Giá đã bao gồm VAT)

*NGOÀI RA THIÊN NGÂN PHÁT CHUYÊN CUNG CẤP MÁY LẠNH LG, DAIKIN, MITSUBISHI, PANASONIC....* 

*CÔNG TY TNHH THƯƠNG MẠI DỊCH VỤ THIÊN NGÂN PHÁT  

HOTLINE - ZALO :  0909 333 162 -  Ms Hà *
_* 
Tel:  (028) 66 789 516 -  (028) 66 764 052 - (028) 66 789 520 -  (028)66.764.050 - Ms Ngân*_
* 
EMAIL: ctythiennganphat@gmail.com 

Website:  maylanhdaikin.vn

Địa chỉ: 244/25 Đường HT17, KP.2, Phường Hiệp Thành, Quận 12, TP.HCM*

*RẤT HÂN HẠNH ĐƯỢC PHỤC VỤ QUÝ KHÁCH!
Nguồn tin: Tin tức & Sự kiện -*


----------

